# Master Mariner of Cruise Ships



## MasterMariner55 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm looking for my staff, seafarers and colleagues from:
Qunard and Celebrity Cruises.

I'm here as Captain Herman Humbert http://myship.com
Best regards for Ships Nostalgia team!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Captain* and a warm welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

